# Pacifica, CA. day hike



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Had a short hike and picnicked on top of the San Andreas fault at Mussel Rock in Pacifica, California about a week ago. The goats had fun, especially Putnik who loved the rocks. Bacanak (the dog) watched over us. The big guy (Hodja) is a bit lazy... and won't climb on rocks unless forced to. They seemed to enjoy the views though! We stayed away from the beach because there are too many dogs, and even though I carry pepper spray, I just don't want to take that chance. Btw, Putnik is 11 months old this week, and the weight tape says he is 130 pounds. Not sure if that is big or not, but I'm hoping he gets at least as big as Hodja, who is 4 yrs now and according to the tape 195 pounds.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

two more!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hodja's horns against that beautiful blue ocean and sky are beautiful. He looks happy doing his job. Thanks for sharing. We are having pounding rain and flash flood warnings. March weather is nuts in North Idaho. Your pictures give me hope for calmer weather.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope you get some good weather soon! Raining here now too, but not cold at least...


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay, goat photos!! Lots of fun. Thanks for sharing! Hodja is a very noble-looking goat.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome! You have a couple of really nice calendar worthy shots there!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Great photos! It looks like you had a gorgeous day for hiking. What do the goats think of the ocean?


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks  They don't want to go near the water (can't blame them) - I had them on a large beach once in Washington, and they wren't sure what to make of the ocean, but were definitely weary of going to close to it - they are smarter than us!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing pics! My goats are going to have to start growing fins or wearing water wings..its flooding and raining like crazy here! It looks amazing there! We are headed down that way in May..any suggestions on where to go/what to see? I need to get out of this nasty wet weather! Any good quiet beaches that you would recommend? I love your guys, they are very handsome!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

San Francisco itself will be chilly and foggy and very windy from about after noon till about 8pm every day at that time, but the mornings should be beautiful. They other parts of the bay should be nice  The quietest, cleanest (and smallest) beach I know of is in Pacifica (not the main beach). Let me think of some places for you.... here is my regular email [email protected] - feel free to email me and tell me maybe what you might be interested in (nature, ethnic food, museums, nice areas to walk, etc) - I'll be in Turkey for the month of May, otherwise I'd be happy to meet you guys!


----------

